# Trade In Value for Kindle



## gypsierose (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a used kindle for Christmas and I think it's Great except that the previous owner must have had greasy hands.  The casing is dirty and I'm not sure it can be cleaned to my satisfaction. Can you trade in an old kindle for a discount on a new one?  I wondered since I notice you can buy refurbished kindles.  Can I get mine refurbished?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry about your dingy Kindle.  Have you considered covering it up with a skin?

You can't trade it in, per se, but you could sell this one and buy yourself a new one.  They were going for a premium on ebay and the amazon marketplace, but the prices might have dropped now that the big gift-giving holidays are over.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Tell Amazon that it's broken and see if they well afford you the $180. replacement offer.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

try Tide to go on the case and Dawn for dishes on a damp cloth on the kindle


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

psst... Magic eraser works wonders on my kindle and my white macbook, just make sure there is very little moisture on it, and do not ever rub it on the screen.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

the magic eraser? Really? I used baby wipes on the case. next time I'm going to try the eraser. Thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Try rubbing the case with a little white toothpaste.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Go to decalgirl.com and buy a pretty skin...! For 15.00 and shipping, it will give you Kindle a whole new look!
Skins are deocrative adhesive decals that do not leave any residue and can be easily adjusted. They make them to fit 
a kindle perfectly and it looks like it came with this cool cover. Beats paying 180.00 to fix a cosmetic problem.
I would also try the magic eraser... but a skin is the way to go.

Here is my Kindle in it's skin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Try rubbing the case with a little white toothpaste.


4 our of 5 dentists recommend it!

Before you do anything call customer service and ask them about it.

If you go the skin route, look around here for the cupon code.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

WD-40


1) Protects silver from tarnishing.
3) Cleans and lubricates guitar strings.
4) Gives floors that just-waxed sheen without making them slippery.
5) Keeps flies off cows.
6) Restores and cleans chalkboards.
7) Removes lipstick stains.
8  Loosens stubborn zippers.
9) Untangles jewelry chains.
10) Removes stains from stainless steel sinks.
11) Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill.
12) Keeps ceramic/terra cotta garden pots from oxidizing.
13) Removes tomato stains from clothing.
14) Keeps glass shower doors free of water spots.
15) Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors.
16) Keeps scissors working smoothly.
17) Lubricates noisy door hinges on vehicles and doors in homes
1 It removes black scuff marks from the kitchen floor! Open some windows if you have a lot of marks.
19) Bug guts will eat away the finish on your car. Removed quickly, with WD-40!
20) Gives a children's play gym slide a shine for a super fast slide.
21) Lubricates gear shift on lawn mowers.
22) Rids kids rocking chairs and swings of squeaky noises.
23) Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to open.
24) Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close.
25) Restores and cleans pad ded leather dashboards in vehicles, well as vinyl bumpers.
26) Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles.
27) Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans.
2 Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling.
29) Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly.
30) Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools.
31) Removes splattered grease on stove.
32) Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging.
33) Lubricates prosthetic limbs.
34) Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell).
35) Removes all traces of duct tape.
36) Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve arthritis pain
37) Florida's favorite use 'Cleans and removes love bugs from grills and bumpers.'
3 Protects the Statue of Liberty from the elements.
39) WD-40 attracts fish. Spray a LITTLE on live bait or lures and you will be catching the big one in no time.
40) Ant bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch.
41) WD-40 is great for removing crayon from walls. Spray on the mark and wipe with a clean rag.
42) If you've washed and dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, saturate the lipstick spots with WD-40 and Presto! Lipstick is gone!
43) If you spray WD-40 on the distributor cap, it will displace the moisture and allow the car to start.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Wow...that's a lot of uses for WD-40 ;-p Number 5 had me laughing...lol.

I would also go with the skin either way...it really dolls up the Kindle  Good luck.*


----------



## gypsierose (Dec 26, 2008)

WoW, Thanks for all the suggestions! I have a lot more options than I had thought!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Wow...that's a lot of uses for WD-40 ;-p Number 5 had me laughing...lol.
> 
> I would also go with the skin either way...it really dolls up the Kindle  Good luck.*


I think the skin suggestions are great, because I like the way they look. But, keep in mind that the instructions say the surface should be clean before applying the skin, so probably some of these cleaning options are in order, gypsie, even if you do decide to purchase a skin for your Kindle.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gypsierose said:


> WoW, Thanks for all the suggestions! I have a lot more options than I had thought!


Gypsierose--

Good luck with the suggestions, let us know how it comes out! Congratulations on your Kindle, and welcome (belatedly) to Kindleboards!

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Just noticed another use for WD-40. It converts Dr. Seuss to Lewis Carroll.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LDB said:


> Just noticed another use for WD-40. It converts Dr. Seuss to Lewis Carroll.


Hahahahah, excellent!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: WD-40.  If it's supposed to move, and doesn't, use WD-40.

If It's not supposed to move, and does. . . .use duct tape.

Ann


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Re: WD-40. If it's supposed to move, and doesn't, use WD-40.
> 
> If It's not supposed to move, and does. . . .use duct tape.
> 
> Ann


If it moves, salute it. If it doesn't, paint it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

LDB:  You make me want to submit your list to my kindle address and have it converted for display on my Kindle...are they all tried and true?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually about 5 minutes ago I found where some aren't endorsed by the company. Snopes.com has a list of the ones the maker actually endorses and it seems to be most of them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cool Whip®

1. Shine your shoes.  Use a tablespoon of Cool Whip on your leather shoes, and shine.
2. Soothe sunburn pain.  Spread Cool Whip on the sunburn, let sit for twenty minutes, then rinse clean with lukewarm water. 
3.  Thaw frozen fish.  Place the frozen fish in a pan and cover with Cool Whip.  The desert topping eliminates the frozen taste, returning the fresh-caught flavor.
4.  Condition your hair.  Apply one-half cup Cool Whip to dry hair once a week as a conditioner.  Leave on for thirty minutes, then rinse a few times before shampooing thoroughly.
5. Soothe the burn on the roof of your mouth from hot pizza.  Fill your mouth with Cool Whip to coat the lesion.
6. Clean plant leaves.  Using a soft cloth, wipe Cool Whip on each leaf.
7.  Give yourself a moisturizing facial.  Cool Whip helps moisten dry skin when applied as a face mask.  Wait twenty minutes, then wash it off with warm water, followed by cold water.
8. Lighten coffee.  Use a tablespoon of Cool Whip as a substitute for milk or cream in a cup of coffee.
9.  Help heal a cold sore.  Place a compress of Cool Whip on the cold sore to speed healing, then rinse with cool water.
10. Remove make-up. Wet face with lukewarm water, spread a handful of Cool Whip on face, rinse clean with lukewarm water, and blot dry.
11. Clean silver.  Mix two cups Cool Whip, and one tablespoon Heinz White Vinegar or ReaLemon lemon juice.  Let silver stand overnight in mixture, then rinse clean and dry thoroughly.
12. Treat minor burns.  Rub Cool Whip into the burn.  Let it set for fifteen minutes, then wash off with cool water.
13. Shave.  Apply Cool Whip to wet skin as a substitute for shaving cream.
14. Store leftovers.  Use empty Cool Whip containers as a substitute for Tupperware.
15. Mix paints.  Use empty Cool Whip containers to mix and store paints.
16. Store game pieces.  Never lose dice, cards, playing pieces, and small toys again.
17. Store crayons.  Keep crayons in an empty Cool Whip container.
18. Store screws, nuts, and bolts.  Use empty Cool Whip canisters in the workshop to hold loose screws, bolts, nuts, nails, drill bits, and spare parts.
19. Store crafts.  Organize ribbons, beads, glues, strings in empty Cool Whip containers.
20. Improve marital relations.  Give new meaning to the phrase “dessert topping.”


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Another WD use...ooops sorry that's KY.............KIDDING; sorry I couldn't resist.  I've been reading too many of Bacardi Jim's one liners.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> If It's not supposed to move, and does. . . .use duct tape


I have a friend who's a structural engineer. This is the motto she lives by.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> If It's not supposed to move, and does. . . .use duct tape.


*Ah...duct tape, 1001 uses *


----------

